# how are her attachments?



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Also she isn't cleaned teated....she has an extra nub on each teat. How likely is she to pass this on to her daughters?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She is a 3 year old ff, she gives about 6# milk a day, she is about 6 weeks into her lactation


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

her msl is good but i would want a higher and wider rear udder. fore udder is ok. as far as passing on the nubs, i would use a high quality buck, there are lots of them in new england. i'm assuming she is a nigerian mix of some sort. some breeders will allow driveway breedings. but you will need to show that she has been tested.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She is adga reg. Purebred nubian lol! I plan to buy/hope to find a super duper buckling next year to improve on udders


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Should her udder hold up well for several years?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She has a nice medial and her teats look easy to milk. However, I would like to see more defined teats, and stronger fore and rear udder attachments. She looks like a cute doe.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you  she is super easy to milk. My other doe In milk has itty bitty teats. It's like night and day between the two! I hope to find a nice buck to improve udders. Her sire actually came from and has sired some great does. I'm guessing she was culled. How young can you determine teat structure on young stock? Peanut is 3 and hadn't been bred until this past fall.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Peanut is the closer one, the one beside her is her momma Maggie


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She has a pretty good MSL. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but 6# (less than a gallon) might be a little low for a nubian. How many hours full is her udder? 
As for passing the nubs, it's a toss up. I would not keep a buck out of the doe. I would also check the kids very carefully for their teats. In full disclosure if you sell any of the kids I would be sure to mention the teat nubs. Some people won't mind others will. 
She's a pretty girl.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We need to see her vulva area in the photo to see the height. But attachments don't look very good from what I can see. She look narrow. Her udder sits low and a bit forward it appears. If she has a teat defect...she wouldn't be one I would use for my breeding program. You could potentially be seeing teat defects with her kids, her grandkids, great grandkids, and further. It's a recessive gene.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll take some new pics when I milk, she is giving about 7# now...still under a gallon but she is a ff so I expect she will give a gallon after her next freshening. I did keep her two daughters this year. I will see how they freshen and if they have the teats like momma. If they do I will sell as home milkers. I dont plan on keeping anymore from my girls. I want to improve my herd and i plan on selling kids and purchasing high quality stock.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She does have pretty weak attachments...would they look better if she had more of an udder?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm not clearly seeing the nub??


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I can try to get a better pic of them but both teats up kinda high have them and milk actually comes out of them. Her mom doesn't have them and her sire has some champion daughters so I'm not sure where her bad teats came from


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We have a doe that has very nice teats, but for some reason her daughter had one extra teat on one side. I suppose it could've come from the sire, but none of his other kids had any extra teats. Do you think it was a gene that the dam has in her, even though she has clean teats?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll have to do a little research...I recently sent in their papers to transfer them to my name and didn't write down their #s to look anything up(probably a dumb move....hopefully they don't get lost!) I believe Maggie's dam has had many kids from a pretty reputable Maine nubian breeder so I'm not sure. I'll be researching  I'm hoping the registered buckling I bought will improve udders some. I need to get back to his breeder and get some pics of his dam's udder for you all to critique


----------

